# Australian Open 2015



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

The tennis begins tomorrow, people! The first slam of the year, in Oz. Defending champ, Stan Wawrinka. I'm not giving much for his chances of defending. He'd need a few more backs to break this year for that to happen. :lol: 

Federer has strangely emerged as a favourite, mainly due to Rafa's physical woes, and the suspicion that Nole is loved up in marriage and fatherhood - and suffering from a flu. So the man who defies age, Roger, has been coining up ranking points and victories and heads to the Australian Open off the back of a win in Brisbane.

Rafa comes in with no form, and no real play, but the usual will of iron which should see him progress to week 2, and once he's there, who knows? he may have found his form.

My hesitant tip is Novak, who I expect to overcome nerves and habitual brittleness to take the title. But I only tip him if he faces anyone but Rafa. If Nadal makes the final, all bets are off! :devil:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Big guns played today. Didn't see Nadal because they played at an ungodly hour for an Irishman, but I'm impressed by the scoreline, a 6-3, 6-2, 6-2 win over Youzhny. Murray won, and Federer plays right now, up a set and a break...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah it seems like it could be quite wide open. Would be nice for an underdog to take the title, maybe someone like ...

Rafa. :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's it! Rafa is an underdog this time - so maybe he'll play without pressure?

But I like your thinking, sir! :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Big guns played today. Didn't see Nadal because they played at an ungodly hour for an Irishman, but I'm impressed by the scoreline, a 6-3, 6-2, 6-2 win over Youzhny.


This made me realise -- I've only seen Rafa play once since Wimbledon, when he lost to that guy (how hold was he, like 14?) in Basel. Trouble is, I don't really fancy getting up in the middle of the night.

I see he may play Rosol in R3 potentially, lol.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, 3am? Bit too early. Rosol potentially in round 3. Not that I worry about Rosil but we still all carry the psychic scars. Plus, does Rosil play good against anyone else? He loves being the baddie for Nadal! :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Just catching up. *Li Na* has retired. Surely *The Beast *(1) can't be far behind her.

Unseeded *Azarenka *plays *The Woz* (8) in RD2.

On the men's side,* Hewitt* made it through RD1. The "old man's" my sentimental favorite.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Just catching up. *Li Na* has retired. Surely *The Beast *(1) can't be far behind her.


We're waiting on her sis, first.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Wedgie* narrowly beats #112. This Slam's end is near, I suspect.

*Bouchard* cruises and twirls into the 3rd round.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I dunno, I'm not losing hope on young Rafa yet. He was lousy and he looked knackered, but he won, and if the one thing he's mainly lacking is match practice (only 4 matches since Wimbledon), then this was a good match for him. It might toughen him up. But...he's got to recover for the next one, and that's the thing. 

In unrelated news, Federer got stung by a bee. Can't have been pleasant for him...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> I dunno, I'm not losing hope on young Rafa yet. He was lousy and he looked knackered, but he won, and if the one thing he's mainly lacking is match practice (only 4 matches since Wimbledon), then this was a good match for him. It might toughen him up. But...he's got to recover for the next one, and that's the thing.
> 
> In unrelated news, *Federer got stung by a bee. Can't have been pleasant for him*...


Wondering if "F" was actually stung by a nastier wasp. Sometimes they're mistaken for bees. My last sting three years ago was by a wasp, and it took me several hours to get over it.

Wondering, too, if bee and/or wasp stings are growing more severe. Maybe some TC'ers who are also members of BWARS can comment.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Andy Murray is playing really well again just now and he might just have a chance this year.

I can hardly bear to type this though because the magical thought that this will jinx him (again) is just so strong!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s pretty narrow-minded, but I´d like to see Woz finally take a victory - and with style. She said that the possible sequence of players look tough. At least she made a good deal of progress last year.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Yo Roger,

Thanks for showing up. :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Skilmarilion said:


> Yo Roger,
> 
> Thanks for showing up. :tiphat:


:lol: :lol: ......................


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Federer stung again, that was quite a shock to wake up to. I'm typing this looking at a screen of dried-in sputtered cornflakes. I'll get around to them later. Rafa looked great in the first two sets, but sweating like a donkey. Murray is the man who looks strongest from that half, and young Nick Kyrgios, _Ralphbane_, is also cutting a swathe through for Australia, dreaming of a semi against Tomic. It's a fascinating tournament, and Federer's defeat shows, nobody is safe...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kyrgios vs Andy, oooh, I think I'll hafta watch that.

Cibulkova, so lovely, hope she gets by Azarenka.

Genie is rolling with less weight. Fighting trim.

Go Joker!

Later edit:

"I had to put some extra."


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there any way I can have Steffi Graf win this again?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Federer stung again, that was quite a shock to wake up to. I'm typing this looking at a screen of dried-in sputtered cornflakes. I'll get around to them later. Rafa looked great in the first two sets, but sweating like a donkey. Murray is the man who looks strongest from that half, and young Nick Kyrgios, _Ralphbane_, is also cutting a swathe through for Australia, dreaming of a semi against Tomic. It's a fascinating tournament, and Federer's defeat shows, nobody is safe...


Federer is just getting worse by the year; Nadal is rising.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I just want a few things out of this tournament's last week. I want an epic Murray-Kyrgios match. Then I'd like an epic Murray-Nadal match. Finally, we need an epic Djokovic-Nadal classic 5 setter. In which Nadal wins...


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Federer is just getting worse by the year; Nadal is rising.


Yeah it is strange to see Federer faltering in his later years since watching him in his prime, you truly felt in your heart that besides Nadal, no one else even had a .1% chance of winning against him. I've always loved the great David Foster Wallace article, Roger Federer as Religious Experience. http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/sports/playmagazine/20federer.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
Watching him work his magic back in the day, it seemed impossible that he would ever _not_ be at that level.

I guess despite his ability to keep in top physical shape and avoid injuries for the most part, a lot has to be said for the difficulty of keeping the mental edge and competitive fire in the later years.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

LOL If "F" had Raonic's serve, he still might be in Melbourne. And, if me aunt had wheels, she'd be a bicycle.LOL

Related:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Yeah it is strange to see Federer faltering in his later years since watching him in his prime, you truly felt in your heart that besides Nadal, no one else even had a .1% chance of winning against him. I've always loved the great David Foster Wallace article, Roger Federer as Religious Experience. http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/sports/playmagazine/20federer.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> Watching him work his magic back in the day, it seemed impossible that he would ever _not_ be at that level.
> 
> I guess despite his ability to keep in top physical shape and avoid injuries for the most part, a lot has to be said for the difficulty of keeping the mental edge and competitive fire in the later years.


Tragic as I remember the good ole days of kick butt Federer. I haven't seen tennis in like 5 years so what's new?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Dustin said:


> I just want a few things out of this tournament's last week. I want an epic Murray-Kyrgios match. Then I'd like an epic Murray-Nadal match. Finally, we need an epic Djokovic-Nadal classic 5 setter. In which Nadal wins...


Basically, this is my waking dream. Or Nadal to butcher Nick in the semis and expunge the restless ghost of Wimbledon. I'm gonna get up at an ungodly hour to watch Nadal against Berdych, since the Birdman is the best player Rafa will have faced since Wimbo...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Basically, this is my waking dream. Or Nadal to butcher Nick in the semis and expunge the restless ghost of Wimbledon. I'm gonna get up at an ungodly hour to watch Nadal against Berdych, since the Birdman is the best player Rafa will have faced since Wimbo...


I didn't think much of the Berdych/Tomic match. Though Berdych won in three (one tie-breaker) the tennis was less than inspired. Wedgie and Berdych are not at their best currently. I don't see that changing, to threaten anyone else...but it could be a good/even match.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Who expected that...first two sets, "Birdman" reducing Wedgie to also-ran status. Some pent-up frustration over dropping 17 in a row to Wedgie, no doubt. Wedgie looked so bad, I wondered if he was injured. But, he goes to the nearest phonebooth and changes attire for set 3. Super Wedgie! THAT was worth watching.

Well done, Andy. You da Scot!

Can Raonic man up against Joker? I suspect not. He and Genie seem to be stuck...when they come up against it.

Stan the Man and Japan's Dynamo. That should be good. Can Nishikori break through this time? Similar to Raonic's status.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

We saw a little bit of tennis die a death today, when Rafa was exposed. What a dreadful, fretful opening 14 games, where he seemed confused as to whether the umpire instructed them to "play", or "pray", at the beginning. Berdy was cool, smiting the ball about as if he was coining it per winner. Rafa dug deep in the third and gave himself a shot at taking it, but really, he was second best there too. The wags have coined it, _nobody beats Berdych 18 times in a row_, but this one wasn't a cause for jubilation.

Unless, of course, you think it was. 

Andy Murray looks formidable! Was very impressed with him, and if anything he's at least back to his best. I can't see anything other than him and Novak in the final, can you?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

> Andy Murray looks formidable! Was very impressed with him, and if anything he's at least back to his best. I can't see anything other than him and Novak in the final, can you?


Sunday morning could be very interesting, yes


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Can Our Cibulkova take down The Beast? Improbable, but I have a voodoo doll in hand.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Kieran said:


> We saw a little bit of tennis die a death today, when Rafa was exposed. What a dreadful, fretful opening 14 games, where he seemed confused as to whether the umpire instructed them to "play", or "pray", at the beginning. Berdy was cool, smiting the ball about as if he was coining it per winner. Rafa dug deep in the third and gave himself a shot at taking it, but really, he was second best there too. The wags have coined it, _nobody beats Berdych 18 times in a row_, but this one wasn't a cause for jubilation.
> 
> Unless, of course, you think it was.
> 
> Andy Murray looks formidable! Was very impressed with him, and if anything he's at least back to his best. I can't see anything other than him and Novak in the final, can you?


I think Nadal was exposed in his _current_ state, but he's nowhere close to being in any kind of good tennis rhythm. This was only his 5th or 6th match in the last 7 months. Assuming good health, I have no doubt he'll be back to peak form for the Indian Wells/Miami tournaments and the French Open.

Andy Murray does look fantastic though! I watched him take down Kyrgios and his defense in particular was superb. Kyrgios couldn't get anything past him and he's a big hitter. I think Murray will take out Berdych to setup another dream Djokovic-Murray final. Basically anytime Djokovic, Nadal, Murray, or Federer(when playing well) face each other in a final, it's a dream final for me.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No surprise, that Andy's advanced to the big show. He's a stud muffin in that Under Armour gear ($23M/4 years). 

I wouldn't be s'prised if Joker & Stan the Man's match played out similarly, with Joker dropping the first, then pouring it on to the final.

Hey, Andy! Put a ring on Kim Sears' finger, why doncha.:lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> We saw a little bit of tennis die a death today, when Rafa was exposed. What a dreadful, fretful opening 14 games, where he seemed confused as to whether the umpire instructed them to "play", or "pray", at the beginning. Berdy was cool, smiting the ball about as if he was coining it per winner. Rafa dug deep in the third and gave himself a shot at taking it, but really, he was second best there too. The wags have coined it, _nobody beats Berdych 18 times in a row_, but this one wasn't a cause for jubilation.
> 
> Unless, of course, you think it was.
> 
> Andy Murray looks formidable! Was very impressed with him, and if anything he's at least back to his best. I can't see anything other than him and Novak in the final, can you?


What you said, bro, but as ever, we'll keep on fighting. :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Andy v Novak is the big match but Andy v Stanimal might be more interesting. I think Andy looks totally unflappable here though, he fairly thumped Berdy after losing the first set...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Stanimal returned his borrowed books to their rightful owner. Ugly semi-final, indeed. If Nole plays so badly against Andy, he'll be toast.

Who's going to win the finals? We have two good ones:

Serena v Maria
Andy v Novak


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"As it was the case last two years, we played five sets. I was ready for the battle. We pushed each other to the limit."--Joker

"Joker was broken five times and looked lethargic."--AP

The Beast vs The Screamer? I don't care.

Joker vs Andy? I can't desert the Joker at this stage. Joker in another five-setter. Though Andy does look good in his Under Armour.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I fancy Novak to win, but Andy has that look about him...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I was rooting for Makarova, even though I do like Sharapova. Makarova is more charming, to me, at least .


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Sharapova dared to beat Serena 11 years ago at Wimbledon, and since then she's more or less been the property of the world #1. She doesn't display her trademark mental ruthlessness when Serena is around. It's going to be hard for her to win this tomorrow, and in fact, it could be ugly, but a silver lining is that Serena cancelled training today because her cold has gotten worse. Upon such things...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Sharapova dared to beat Serena 11 years ago at Wimbledon, and since then she's more or less been the property of the world #1. She doesn't display her trademark mental ruthlessness when Serena is around. It's going to be hard for her to win this tomorrow, and in fact, it could be ugly, but a silver lining is that Serena cancelled training today because her cold has gotten worse. Upon such things...


You'll see, Makarova's going to beat them all .


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You'll see, Makarova's going to beat them all .


Maybe, but not tomorrow, she won't. :lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Maybe, but not tomorrow, she won't. :lol:


rooting for Sharapova tomorrow, seeing as though I'm Russian.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

As I said before, Andy Murray is playing really well again just now and he might just beat Djokovic on Sunday. Shall I predict it? - yes, why not. And in text one font size bigger this time (no need to overdo it)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll be rooting for Andy, I hope he wins. I switched off the women's final this morning after Serena won the first. I have to admit, I was surprised that Maria took the second set to a tiebreak, it's a pity she couldn't win that...


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm predicting Andy Murray will win in the final. Normally, I'd say the matchup would be almost a complete toss up but with Djokovic having the advantage a hair. After seeing the bad form of Djokovic though, combined with the great form of Murray, combined with the ample rest for Murray, combined with the lack of rest and grueling match for Djokovic, I gotta take Murray.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll go against the grain and say that Murray will get stomped in four sets. Aussie Open jinx to continue...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Djokovic is certainly the favourite. But I'll be hoping that Murray will play at his very best and win his third Grand Slam.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

i still am supporting Steffi Graf to win in my heart despite her retirement.

And that's just a theoretical outcome.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have old school memories of tennis as a kid. I remember the days when John McEnroe threw his tennis racket just like an opera diva. People are just too professional today.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on Andy!!!!!! I see your fiancée has come dressed with a warning.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I find the girlfriends/wives of Djoker, Murray & Fed highly annoying. They all seem so "hyped up" in a pretentious sort of way.

Excellent final, until the final two sets lol. 

Congrats to Djoker on #8 -- he may have to win a few more of these for the media to accept it, but he's an all-time legend already. And he's won nearly all of them the hard way, just like Nadal. 

Everyone seems to conveniently overlook the BS slams Fed won early in his career against the likes of Phillipousis, Baghdatis, Gonzalez etc.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, Federer won a few early on, virtually unopposed except by Baggy, Gonzo and Fozzy Bear. 

But didn't Murray vanish terribly quick today? He was 2-0 up in the third, Novak was being measured for a wooden suit, and then Andy lost 12 of the next 13 games. What the hell happened to him! It was weird...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> But didn't Murray vanish terribly quick today? He was 2-0 up in the third, Novak was being measured for a wooden suit, and then Andy lost 12 of the next 13 games. What the hell happened to him! It was weird...


I guess he just lost the plot -- those first two sets were intense to the extreme, and went on forever.

Odd though, because he showed incredible mental resilience when he held on to take that final set in the '12 US Open final, and of course when he served out that mammoth game for the Wimbledon crown.

The boy done good though early doors here in 2015.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Yeah, Federer won a few early on, virtually unopposed except by Baggy, Gonzo and Fozzy Bear.
> 
> But didn't Murray vanish terribly quick today? He was 2-0 up in the third, Novak was being measured for a wooden suit, and then Andy lost 12 of the next 13 games. What the hell happened to him! It was weird...


Too painful to contemplate, right now and for a while to come, I suspect.

Respect to Djokovic, though.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Murray always has that tendency to melt down. Thought those days were behind him though.
 Sad to see today because talent wise there is nothing separating Muzza from those other 3


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Serena Williams won? Oh wow.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Joker came to play today. He probaby read this forum before the match and got mad at everyone picking murray. 

Was a perplexing ending. I expected a 5 setter.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

The women final was so boring. I hate men who win matches based mostly on deadly service, aces and difficult to return. That is not tennis. But comparing ATP final with WTA final, I am almost sure if you take the first 2 sets in men, it would be less aces or unreturnable when compared to the women final (The Panzer Tank vs The Screaming Beauty). I like Serena as a woman, but not as a tennis player.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, after predicting Murray would lose in four, Chelsea to draw against Manchester City and the Patriots to win the Superbowl by a narrow margin I think I should be elected Tipster of the Week. So hurray for me. :trp:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Well, after predicting ... *the Patriots to win the Superbowl by a narrow margin I think I should be elected Tipster of the Week.*


So you're to blame for last night?

Well mate, I guess we had a good run.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Skilmarilion said:


> So you're to blame for last night?
> 
> Well mate, I guess we had a good run.


Hmm...sorry about that...I'll leave off tipping for a while as I don't want to upset too many people by going against their favourites, especially when I'm right. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

MagneticGhost said:


> Murray always has that tendency to melt down. Thought those days were behind him though.
> Sad to see today because talent wise there is nothing separating Muzza from those other 3


I hadn't seen much of Andy's earlier play, though I heard or read about all of it. I was impressed with his play at the net. I thought that had vastly improved. His conditioning program has paid great dividends, though there's still room for stamina gains.

As much as I appreciated those game builders, I was astonished at his apparent reversion in the mental department. The frustrating thing is that he and his whole team are aware of it. GF Sears was literally pointing to her head, to get that message across. He ackknowledged that he saw it and seemingly expressed that he would (try again to) incorporate it into his gameplan. I suppose we can say it was successful for the second set, when the tables were turned in a tiebreaker.

Andy had some addiitional help, too...when Joker damaged a thumb, and when "the nuts" storming of the court resulted in a 3-minute rest. That rest clearly helped, but it was short-lived, as the demons crept back. Joker can take some credit for this. He seems to know many of Andy's buttons.

One suggestion I would make to Team Andy...is for their man to delete that almost Bugs Bunny scrunched-up face when he celebrates a winning point. That look does not intimidate an opponent. Least of all, Joker.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Murray always has that tendency to melt down. Thought those days were behind him though.
> Sad to see today because talent wise there is nothing separating Muzza from those other 3


Well, but surely the ability not to melt down like that is part of the essential 'skill-set' necessary to be a consistent tennis champion, rather than a brilliant and hugely talented occasional winner of big tournaments.

I hope he can acquire it: he's certainly put a lot of work into his game and he's a real 'trier'.

Murray being 'Ane o' oor ain folk' helps his popularity around Turnabout Towers, mind you!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I hadn't seen much of Andy's earlier play, though I heard or read about all of it. I was impressed with his play at the net. I thought that had vastly improved. His conditioning program has paid great dividends, though there's still room for stanima gains.
> 
> As much as I appreciated those game builders, I was astonished at his apparent reversion in the mental department. The frustrating thing is that he and his whole team are aware of it. GF Sears was literally pointing to her head, to get that message across. He ackknowledged that he saw it and seemingly expressed that he would (try again to) incorporate it into his gameplan. I suppose we can say it was successful for the second set, when the tables were turned in a tiebreaker.
> 
> ...


The only one who got it right was Connors.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Come on Andy!!!!!! I see your fiancée has come dressed with a warning.


Yes, we clearly see that engagement ring, Kim, but wha' 'bout the wedding band?:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Well, after predicting Murray would lose in four, Chelsea to draw against Manchester City and the Patriots to win the Superbowl by *a narrow margin *I think I should be elected Tipster of the Week. So hurray for me. :trp:


Nick Faldo (CBS Sports/Golf) picked the winning team *and the exact score* 28 - 24.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

sabrina said:


> The women final was so boring. I hate men who win matches based mostly on deadly service, aces and difficult to return. That is not tennis. But comparing ATP final with WTA final, I am almost sure if you take the first 2 sets in men, it would be less aces or unreturnable when compared to the women final (*The Panzer Tank* vs The Screaming Beauty). I like Serena as a woman, but not as a tennis player.


Goodun. TPT was even more formidable back in the HGH days.

Speakin' of, I see Mauresmo is coaching Andy.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Skilmarilion said:


> *I find the girlfriends/wives of Djoker, Murray & Fed highly annoying. They all seem so "hyped up" in a pretentious sort of way.
> *
> Excellent final, until the final two sets lol.
> 
> ...


Agree. We can see that in Ryder Cup, also. Part of the problem is the press referring to them as WAGs.

And of course we all remember the TV program, Footballers Wives.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

sabrina said:


> The women final was so boring. I hate men who win matches based mostly on deadly service, aces and difficult to return. That is not tennis. But comparing ATP final with WTA final, I am almost sure if you take the first 2 sets in men, it would be less aces or unreturnable when compared to the women final (The Panzer Tank vs The Screaming Beauty). I like Serena as a woman, but not as a tennis player.


It was actually competitive, as far as women's finals go, especially those which involve Serena. I kinda felt sorry for Maria because she'd lost so heavy and so often against Serena that the emotional scars were too deep to be cured on a tennis court. I felt sorry for her, until I thought about how she hustles and cheats and scams less experienced opponents, and then I didn't feel so bad for her...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I hadn't seen much of Andy's earlier play, though I heard or read about all of it. I was impressed with his play at the net. I thought that had vastly improved. His conditioning program has paid great dividends, though there's still room for stamina gains.
> 
> As much as I appreciated those game builders, I was astonished at his apparent reversion in the mental department. The frustrating thing is that he and his whole team are aware of it. GF Sears was literally pointing to her head, to get that message across. He ackknowledged that he saw it and seemingly expressed that he would (try again to) incorporate it into his gameplan. I suppose we can say it was successful for the second set, when the tables were turned in a tiebreaker.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Andy could do with a facial.

Plus, hadn't he cured all those mental tics, when he was under Lendl's tutelage? I mean, screaming at the box, self-recrimination, spectacular implosions when he was actually in control of a match, and coasting? Lendl had the mindset down, but he's gone backwards under Amelie, in that regard. And in fairness, this was what happened to him on Sunday. At 2-0 up in the third, Nole was struggling, but Andy opted to lose...


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok I was wrong, Djokovic is better than Murray. I forgot that their 2012 US Open final was played in crazy, swirling winds which Djokovic couldn't handle. So on more neutral hard court conditions, Djokovic proved he is a step above Andy. I read an article today calling him the "Rubber-band Man" because of his ability to constantly bend but not break, both physically and mentally(not to mention his body contorts like Gumby). Murray isn't quite able to match Djokovic's mental resilience, his shotmaking ability, or his movement and court defense.


----------

